# TV show personalities/presenters myers briggs type?



## muhahaha (Sep 1, 2012)

Jeremy Kyle - ESFJ?
Judge Judy - ESTJ
Matthew Wright - ENTJ or P?
Maury - ?
Ellen Degeneres - ENFP
Dr Phil - ?
Ricki Lake - ENFJ
Steve Wilkos - ESTJ?
Tyra Banks - ESFJ?

Any more? roud:


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm pretty sure Dr Phil is ESTJ.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

Dr. Phil is so much persona, I seriously don't know where to start with him, lol. I tend to hear Te dom. and Fe dom. pretty equally, which is bizarre, considering that these are polar opposite types. I wouldn't actually be surprised if he's an Fe dom. based on the way he handles psychology on television (very in-your-face style and seems super comfortable going maybe "too far" with people and their problems - he might be very egotistical as well, which would make sense of his extremes).


----------



## muhahaha (Sep 1, 2012)

hornet said:


> I'm pretty sure Dr Phil is ESTJ.


I thought ENTJ but it makes more sense i suppose.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

muhahaha said:


> I thought ENTJ but it makes more sense i suppose.


Yeah having an ENTJ talking about family values and stuff... XD
Hmmm....
Phil is pretty set in his moral ways, there is no trying to look at it from more than the "right" perspective.
He likes to use his Ne to make analogies.






"What is she? Potted plant?" Hahaha =D


----------



## muhahaha (Sep 1, 2012)

hornet said:


> Yeah having an ENTJ talking about family values and stuff... XD
> Hmmm....
> Phil is pretty set in his moral ways, there is no trying to look at it from more than the "right" perspective.
> He likes to use his Ne to make analogies.
> ...


He's got to be the nicest ESTJ ever then. :laughing:


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

muhahaha said:


> He's got to be the nicest ESTJ ever then. :laughing:


ESTJs are nice. 

*IF*

you do what they say! :-o


----------



## muhahaha (Sep 1, 2012)

We need more Dr Phil ESTJ's in the real world omg. :shocked:


----------



## Fridays (Jul 12, 2012)

hornet said:


> ESTJs are nice.
> 
> *IF*
> 
> you do what they say! :-o


You are so funny! Hahaha! You have good sense of "humor".
(although there maybe is some kind of _truth _in the joke, hehe!)


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Fridays said:


> (although there maybe is some kind of _truth _in the joke, hehe!)


Of course!
I always tell the truth! 0
............
}:-D


----------



## Fridays (Jul 12, 2012)

hornet said:


> Of course!
> I always tell the truth! 0
> ............
> }:-D










Of course! Hehe!


----------



## Monsieur Dini (May 7, 2012)

hornet said:


> I'm pretty sure Dr Phil is ESTJ.


Celebritytypes.com...............................................


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Hussein Muhammed said:


> Celebritytypes.com...............................................


Well I've actually watched videoes of him and agree.
What are your specific problems with him being ESTJ despite celebrity types having labled him as ESTJ?

You are acting like an annoying jerk out to get me at this point.
And you better have a* good argument* against ESTJ!
Besides you not liking a specific site. 

What type is he in your opinion and why?
Why isn't he Te, Si Ne, Fi?


----------



## Monsieur Dini (May 7, 2012)

hornet said:


> Well I've actually watched videoes of him and agree.
> What are your specific problems with him being ESTJ despite celebrity types having labled him as ESTJ?
> 
> You are acting like an annoying jerk out to get me at this point.
> ...


First off all..why would he have inferior Fi?

Dom Te isn't about relationship, it's about structure, order and logic.

Yes, he does act like a hard ass on the show sometimes,
but he plays it up for the crowd and it has become his niche.

Tell me a ESTJ that would have the patience for an profession focused on emotions.
Would a ESTJ handle 20 years of practicing psychology, hearing people whine and complain about their lives?
I have close ISTJ friends(tert fi) and they get impatient quickly, talk about feelings.
So how would making a career out of it be suitable or desirable for someone with inferior Fi?

He's either a ESFJ or an ENFP with strong Te possibly a Ne-Te loop.

BTW, Dr Phil is a hack but he's good at pointing out problems.
I know people love the bash the guy but sometimes he does nail the pin on the head.
He has an understanding of how people work and he can put himself in the guests position.


----------



## War pigs (Sep 12, 2012)

hornet said:


> ESTJs are nice.
> 
> *IF*
> 
> you do what they say! :-o


lol, my uncle is an ESTJ married to an ISFP, and this is exactly how it works


----------



## War pigs (Sep 12, 2012)

Hussein Muhammed said:


> First off all..why would he have inferior Fi?
> 
> Dom Te isn't about relationship, it's about structure, order and logic.
> 
> ...


people do wear masks on television


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Hussein Muhammed said:


> First off all..why would he have inferior Fi?
> 
> Dom Te isn't about relationship, it's about structure, order and logic.
> 
> ...


Well at least you have valid reasons to disagree! 
I was thinking I had a troll on my back... 

I see what you say and will think about it, but right now I'm heading out.
I'll re-evaluate him from an Ne Te loop or ESFJ frame.
I'll post back on it then.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

Judge Judy: I've heard fairly convincing arguments for ESTP (I highly doubt she's any Fi type - her general tendencies to toy with people emotionally just seems to be much more in the realm of Fe). I'm not sure why people think Se dominant for her though - no idea, but doesn't seem out-of-the-question.

Ellen Degeneres: ENFP. No question in my mind, LOL (unless she just does a very convincing ENFP persona, which I doubt). I think her Ne dominance is pretty obvious, and she's definitely an Fi type, not an Fe type.

Dr. Phil: Seems like a dominant judging type for sure (kind of the type of person who sits off on the sidelines making judgments about everything). Like Judge Judy, I get the idea that he kind of toys with people on the emotional level, but I don't really know if this is merely just some kind of psychological method of his for dealing with people or if it reflects his true tendences, so I'm hesitant to call Fe on him, but it's likely.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

What about Jimmy Fallon, Craig Ferguson and David Letterman?


----------



## Iridescent (Dec 30, 2011)

I'd have to say that Jeremy Kyle is ESTJ, not ESFJ, his morals are too straightforward and unless you've got a debilitating disease, he's not going to empathize with you before hell freezes over.


----------

